

Aussie to appeal against $445m Microsoft loss - bootload
http://www.theage.com.au/technology/biz-tech/bias-claim-aussie-to-appeal-against-445m-microsoft-loss-20091002-gg39.html

======
bootload
_"... Some have accused Richardson of being a 'patent troll' but today he
rejected this claim, saying "a patent troll is someone that doesn’t execute a
business and just tries to make money out of patents, but we’ve been at this
for 16 years'. ... During that appeal, Uniloc also asked for the case to be
heard by a new judge, but that request was denied. ... The company had claimed
the judgment was tainted because Judge Smith had employed an intern with ties
to Microsoft to help review the evidence, although the appeals court found
this did not have a material impact. ... 'The District Court concluded that an
objective, knowledgeable member of the public would not find reasonable basis
in doubting the judge's impartiality, given that the intern had no financial
stake in the outcome of the case' ..."_

You get a peak at Ric's mobile van. When the first ruling came out back in
2009April21 I posted an article to delicious and Ric picked it up on
friendfeed. Check here for why he chooses to hack in a van ~
[http://friendfeed.com/bootload/ce4164e9/how-man-in-van-
outsm...](http://friendfeed.com/bootload/ce4164e9/how-man-in-van-outsmarted-
microsoft)

